# Movies you liked, but critics didn’t



## Boogers1108 (Jun 18, 2018)

When I was a bit younger, my brother and I watched this 2012 movie skyline. It was critically panned. But personally, I loved it. As for others, what is your “guilty pleasure” movie?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 18, 2018)

Twister. The amount of times I've watched it must be over 50 by now. I grew up a weather fanatic, so that was an obvious favorite despite my ever-growing criticisms of it's scientific inaccuracies as I got older. A somewhat cheesy thriller movie that had some spectacular computer effects for the 90's.

Funnily enough, Into The Storm, even with all of the effort in detail, meteorological explanations, and attempt at realistic story-telling, it ended up being dumber and more unrealistic than Twister.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Jun 19, 2018)

When I was young (and to this day still do), I use to watch Warriors of Virtue and loved it because it had kangaroos that used martial arts and represented the Chinese nature elements. Because at that time, I just craved anything 'Asian' since being Japanese, there wasn't much good representation of us at the time. Even got the novelized version of the movie and the YA series in which the Warriors went back to their hometown to deal with problems arising.
And yeah, today while I can see the problematic stuff in it and criticize it, I still love it anyways. In fact, I had a fan comic for it planned out (the original Warriors take on disciples, the Newcomer is a Chinese girl, etc) but... Then I got embarrassed for writing that and dropped it.


----------



## Scales42 (Jun 19, 2018)

Jurassic Park III







I love this movie.


----------



## AllTheWrongPieces (Jun 19, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Jurassic Park III
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same!


----------



## Sagt (Jun 19, 2018)

Cloud Atlas

Admittedly it is somewhat hard to follow for those who haven't seen the film more than once or read the book. That said, I think it's really beautiful in the way that each story interlocks with one another.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't have any movies that I liked that critics didn't but I like the Drakengard/Nier video game series that critics hated if you'd like to count this.
www.metacritic.com: NIER


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm not sure about how the critics received these, but here are a few my favorite movies in no particular order that don't strike me as mainstream...

Willow
Critters (and the sequels)
Beastmaster
masters of the Universe
Flight of the Navigator
Secret of Nymph


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jun 21, 2018)

The first Judge Dredd film with Sylvester Stallone in it.



MadKiyo said:


> Twister. The amount of times I've watched it must be over 50 by now.



Great film that!


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 21, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Twister. The amount of times I've watched it must be over 50 by now. I grew up a weather fanatic, so that was an obvious favorite despite my ever-growing criticisms of it's scientific inaccuracies as I got older. A somewhat cheesy thriller movie that had some spectacular computer effects for the 90's.
> 
> Funnily enough, Into The Storm, even with all of the effort in detail, meteorological explanations, and attempt at realistic story-telling, it ended up being dumber and more unrealistic than Twister.



I loved Twister! 




 

I also loved Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.  (Was quite humorous looking that up on Rotten tomatoes lol)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 21, 2018)

Uhm- ok so it's a bit of a guilty pleasure, but I enjoyed the first Transformers movie.


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jun 21, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Uhm- ok so it's a bit of a guilty pleasure, but I enjoyed the first Transformers movie.



You are not alone...

I grew up with loads of the toys and the old cartoons.
It was so good to see a modern take on them.  Quite often I find the first film of a series the best before they start to milk it a little.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 21, 2018)

Xavier Fox said:


> You are not alone...
> 
> I grew up with loads of the toys and the old cartoons.
> It was so good to see a modern take on them.  Quite often I find the first film of a series the best before they start to milk it a little.


Totally. The other entries in the series are uhhh-beyond subpar...at least to me ^^


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 21, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Uhm- ok so it's a bit of a guilty pleasure, but I enjoyed the first Transformers movie.


I don't think that's a guilty pleasure since most people I've seen and critics all sort of liked the movie; now the sequels were liked by nobody and if you liked one of those then that's a good guilty pleasure to talk about.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 21, 2018)

Birdemic: Shock and Terror.


----------



## AllTheWrongPieces (Jun 22, 2018)

Pawpad said:


> I'm not sure about how the critics received these, but here are a few my favorite movies in no particular order that don't strike me as mainstream...
> 
> Willow
> Critters (and the sequels)
> ...




Willow is one of my favourite films from when I was a kid!!  The secret of Nymh is great too.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 30, 2018)

Justice League


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 11, 2018)

The Swan Princess. I think this is the movie that made me into a furry with all of the TF and talking animal elements it had, 
but a lot of modern critics dislike it (*coughcoughdougwalker*) because of how it was rivaling Disney at the time and the animation wasn't perfect. Honestly, most of the songs from the supporting cast 
were fantastic, especially the villain song, and it's just a fun watch. Quest for Camelot wasn't as good, but I sometimes get in the mood to watch that, too.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 18, 2018)

Waterworld...I freaking love that movie and it was considered the biggest flop in cinema history for _years._


----------



## TimFox (Jul 18, 2018)

"The Happening" - at least in German xD A lot of the weird acting got lost in the dub - good for us xD


----------



## David Drake (Jul 21, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Jurassic Park III
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though it's my least favorite of the Jurassic movies, I still love it. And that moment did startle me the first time and is one of my favorites (though it should have been a different raptor model)

I hesitate to mention Star Wars since, critically, I-III got the same mixed reviews upon release that IV-VI did (there's a scathing review of Empire in a 1980 issue of Starlog magazine that reads exactly like a modern Prequel hit piece), but I love all six of Lucas' films and Phantom Menace is my favorite...thing.

I liked a lot of movies the geek-o-sphere decided were "bad" even though they were about as good as their fellows. Daredevil and Green Lantern were pretty damn solid. Spider-Man 3 had some editing issues but it's still a great movie. WarCraft ROOOOOOOOOOCKED. The Hobbit movies ROOOOOOOOOOOOCKED (though I'll admit Five Armies did feel its length more than the previous 5 Tolkien films).

Hudson Hawk was hilarious. Dune had a lot of good going for it. Howard the Duck wasn't bad, it was just...a little too weird for most audiences.

I even enjoyed Batman & Robin for what it was, though it was definitely the weakest of its series and had no business being in the same timeline as Batman Returns.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 21, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Uhm- ok so it's a bit of a guilty pleasure, but I enjoyed the first Transformers movie.



I went into that movie expecting something bleh but getting sonething awesome. I went into the second expecting that same level and was...disappointed.



Skychickens said:


> Waterworld...I freaking love that movie and it was considered the biggest flop in cinema history for _years._




Oh yeah! I forgot Waterworld! REALLY solid action flick!

I also want to add that while its production problems definitely show and it could have been so much greater than it was, I still like what we got of the 1996 Marlon Brando Island of Doctor Moreau.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 22, 2018)

Starship Troopers.

It's such a fun and silly film and all the propaganda commercial skits were wonderful, yet critics felt it did poorly in its criticism of fascism and was at best just a dumb action film. I thought ur made for a great comedy personally. It's also highly quotable.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 22, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> When I was young (and to this day still do), I use to watch Warriors of Virtue and loved it because it had kangaroos that used martial arts and represented the Chinese nature elements. Because at that time, I just craved anything 'Asian' since being Japanese, there wasn't much good representation of us at the time. Even got the novelized version of the movie and the YA series in which the Warriors went back to their hometown to deal with problems arising.
> And yeah, today while I can see the problematic stuff in it and criticize it, I still love it anyways. In fact, I had a fan comic for it planned out (the original Warriors take on disciples, the Newcomer is a Chinese girl, etc) but... Then I got embarrassed for writing that and dropped it.



Deep down I wouldn't mind seeing a more mature anime of that, but only if they bring up "shit happens" once or twice.

As for my own little guilty pleasures... Let me get back to you on that one.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Jul 23, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Deep down I wouldn't mind seeing a more mature anime of that, but only if they bring up "shit happens" once or twice.
> 
> As for my own little guilty pleasures... Let me get back to you on that one.



Yeah, that actually would be cool to see it remade as in anime if ever. Like the concept is there, as well as possible good fight scenes if a decent or really good studio handled it (can also be part of the Japanese-Chinese co-production that's been happening a lot lately here).

Oh my god, I totally forgot about that line! I remember when I was young, I was surprised Ryan would say that in the movie (and in the novelization!) because like... you know,  we were taught that 'shit' is a bad word that shouldn't be said aloud, but the movie was rated PG-13 and he said it. And now I'm laughing remembering that! XD 
Great... Suddenly I'm just imagining a couple of my OC Warriors of Virtue Rooz saying that because they overheard the (new) newcomer say it, and decided it's the best thing ever so they just start using it... (Okay, I guess I lied. Maybe I SHOULD try to write that Warriors of Virture fan comic for kicks and not finish it, I swear...)


----------



## CarbonCoal (Jul 23, 2018)

The Good Dinosaur. 
I know it wasn't the most creative movie and not one of Pixar's best movies but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2018)

Home Alone 3 was panned pretty hard, but as someone who watched it before the first two Home Alone films, I think it holds up on its own. Its not as good as them obviously , but its not terrible.


----------



## Paraducks (Aug 24, 2018)

Bruce Willis's best role, Hudson Hawk.

Also, The Good Dinosaur rules.


----------



## DeerDude (Aug 27, 2018)

Hardcore Henry
I could go on and on about how much I love the over-the-top action scenes, the cheesy villain, the best side-character ever, etc.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 26, 2019)

Hellraiser Inferno, hell nobody likes it, and I must admit it's not good, but still I like it


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 26, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Hellraiser Inferno, hell nobody likes it, and I must admit it's not good, but still I like it


I love all the Hellraiser movies


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 26, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I love all the Hellraiser movies


That's great!
Even Revelations? I've not seen it but I heard it was horrible for all the wrong reasons. And with a title that sounds like a Twilight crossover, I don't hold a lot of hope


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 26, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> That's great!
> Even Revelations? I've not seen it but I heard it was horrible for all the wrong reasons. And with a title that sounds like a Twilight crossover, I don't hold a lot of hope


It's the character design and the concept that wins my love for the films. My favorite was the first though. I loved the scene where she encounters the wall monster in that labyrinth when the portal appears in the hospital room. I think they call the creature, "the engineer".


----------

